# Prince Fluffy Kareem



## PogoPumpkinBecky (16 March 2013)

Helping horses, donkeys and camels in the Pyramid area of Cairo, Egypt. 

Please like and share the facebook group!

PLEASE read the horses stories before commenting and see the before and after photos from other horses. They really are miracle workers and need as much support as possible. I am sure lots of you are already aware of this group so get sharing!

https://www.facebook.com/princefluffykareem

Thank you for looking and please help even if it just by liking the page


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (16 March 2013)

The page currently has over 26,000 followers, there are over 60,000 H&H forum members so if you see this PLEASE like the group, these people have dedicated their whole lives to helping these horses!

Thank you!


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 March 2013)

Im a follower of this group and agree they do wonderful job as does ESAF.


----------



## freckles22uk (16 March 2013)

Ive been following them ages, some of those poor horses   but they do a fab job with them, and try to help educate people.....


----------



## FairyLights (18 March 2013)

I'm a follower on facebook


----------



## Kallibear (18 March 2013)

I rarely bother with supporting groups in Facebook but this is one I've been a follower for ages and one of the very very few online charities I've finacially supported. They really do an incredible job with so little.


----------



## Mariposa (18 March 2013)

I follow them on facebook and donate where possible. I was very pleased to see some copper snaffles I sent over being used on Emma's last trip, really makes you feel like you're helping in your own tiny way. 

Martre, Sherif, Dr Jude and Emma are amazing - I think they are just wonderful people doing the best (and hardest) job.


----------



## mightymammoth (22 March 2013)

can we send bits to them? does anyone have an address?


----------



## freckles22uk (22 March 2013)

If you go onto there page, and click 'about'  its tells you there, you send it to a lady in the UK, and she takes it over when she visits.


----------



## misterjinglejay (23 March 2013)

They do a fantastic and well needed job out there; followed them for ages on fb, and they work so hard for the poor pyramid horses!


----------



## whisp&willow (23 March 2013)

They do a wonderful job in such tough conditions.

As marte highlighted recently, it is a hard place to live for people, women in particular, as well as horses, donkeys and camels...   

It is good to see the locals beginning to learn from PFK and work with them.


----------

